# Triton Plunge Lock issue



## iminmyshop (Apr 25, 2015)

Using a Triton MOF001 router in the table, I set the depth of cut and lock it in place with the Plunge Lock lever. It holds fine while making the cut, but, when I loosen the plunge lock lever to change the depth of cut, it almost always immediately drops down a few mm. This makes changing the depth in small increments a bit of a challenge. What am I doing wrong or not doing right?
Thanks


----------



## Alastair (Jul 31, 2013)

I found that I had to neutralise the fine adjustment mechanism when I had my depth and after I put on the plunge lock lever. It seemed to me that unless you did that there was a tension left in the fine adjustment which moved the depth when the lever came off.

I am afraid however that I am using your posting to 'piggy back' my problem with the same router model. I find now when using it as a plunge router that the mechanism is very tight and will not easily spring back up unless I wrestle with the brake , twist grip etc. Not very happy using it as a plunge router now. So does anyone else have similar problems.

Thanks


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I usually make my final height adjustment on the"up" not "down" This takes the "slop" out of the micro adjust. Before loosening the lock when I readjust, I check the micro knob and snug it up.


----------



## katabrontes (Nov 12, 2014)

I have a Triton which I use exclusively in my table. I haven't noticed this problem but as I set my depths using a digital gauge it wouldn't matter to me anyway. I suspect the problem may be due to the threaded adjuster moving slightly when it is not held under load when the lock is set. Does your router vibrates much when running?


----------



## iminmyshop (Apr 25, 2015)

Alastair - how does one "neutralise" the fine adjustment mechanism?

Paduke - I will try snugging up the micro knob before loosening the Plunge Lock lever.

Katabrontes - I haven't noticed unusual vibration. But I assume that it is indeed vibration loosening or moving something - in this case probably the microadjustment knob.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Alan.


----------



## Alastair (Jul 31, 2013)

I neutralise the fine adjustment by just turning it till it runs free without any inherent tension.

Hope that is a bit clearer


----------



## woodworker28 (May 1, 2015)

katabrontes said:


> I have a Triton which I use exclusively in my table. I haven't noticed this problem but as I set my depths using a digital gauge it wouldn't matter to me anyway. I suspect the problem may be due to the threaded adjuster moving slightly when it is not held under load when the lock is set. Does your router vibrates much when running?


IMHO The Triton Router was specifically designed for use in the table mode


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

This question came up some time ago and if i remember rightly the answer to it was --- Before you release the plunge lock you try to raise the router with the fine adjustment until you just feel resistance. You then release the plunge lock and the router should not move. Do this for up and down adjustments. Haven't tried this in some time hope it works for you. Old Rusty


----------

